# Anyone looking at getting winston life04 batteries soon



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

*Anyone looking at getting winston lifeP04 batteries soon*

I am looking to get some batteries and was wanting to know if someone was willing to share the freight costs to nz. ordering mine on the 01/10/12 at the latest (want to get going )
Thanks
Owen


----------

